
Full archives of Game Developer magazine - jamesbritt
http://gdcvault.com/gdmag
======
meritt
If you want to download all the PDFs to your current working directory:

    
    
        wget -rH -nd -Dubm-us.net -Apdf http://gdcvault.com/gdmag
    

Edit: for the curious, the flags are:

    
    
        -r recursively retrieve all the links on the page
        -H span hosts (default would stay with gdcvault.com only)
        -nd don't replicate directory hierarchy, just download the files to cwd
        -D only download from ubm-us.net
        -A pdf extensions only

~~~
candydance
Consider grabbing the torrent[0] instead so as not to peg the gdcvault server.

[0]:
[http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/8940823/Game_Developer_Magazi...](http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/8940823/Game_Developer_Magazine_Complete_1994-2013_Archives)

------
Groxx
Especially since this collection isn't going to change, I'm confused as usual
why they don't include a 'download them all' torrent link. Torrents are
wonderful for things like this - reduced hosting costs, often significantly
faster download rates, and nearly perfect resumeability even in cases of
extremely bad internet connections. Win/win/win but very few do it.

~~~
_pmf_
Offering a torrent could be legally interpreted as giving up copyright for the
work(s) offered by the torrent.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Really? I did not know that. Can you tell us why?

~~~
chris_wot
It can't.

------
varelse
Chris Hecker's articles on building a perspective correct texture mapper were
_awesome_. In the late 90s, I used these articles to build a software renderer
from the ground up in assembler and then added bilinear filtering at no
additional charge.

It was dancing on a Nintendo 64 at the time. Sadly, while it went on to get
used in a couple obscure games, the HW company for which I created this went
belly-up.

------
rocky1138
I think the most refreshing bit about this, besides the fact that it's a
goldmine of free information (thanks!), is the fact that it's all laid out on
one html page. It makes me think of what websites used to be like before ads
and crazy designs took over.

------
CurtMonash
Great magazine.

If, like me, you lack the specialized knowledge to understand most of the
articles, there was one monthly feature worth reading anyway -- a detailed
postmortem of some multi-year, multi-discipline game development project.

------
pmelendez
First was Dr. Dobbs Journal and now GDM. My favourites magazines are all dead
now :(

~~~
damian2000
[http://www.drdobbs.com/](http://www.drdobbs.com/) is still active though

~~~
e12e
Indeed, but it's not quite the same. Thanks for the reminder though -- every
once in a while I remember to stop by, and there are always a few new
interesting articles.

------
joeconway
I feel like I've discovered this a little too late. Does anyone have any good
suggestions for other quality software based magazines?

~~~
victorf
I'd like to know this too; where are the best software and software
development periodicals of any format? I don't even know where to ask.

------
photorized
Thank you for this. What's interesting is how dramatically gaming improved
between 1994 and 1999, and then it kinda became incremental. I also enjoyed
being able to see how the graphic design (page layouts, colors, fonts) of the
magazine itself has evolved. I wonder if current trends can be extrapolated.

------
lstamour
Huh. And I just discovered it and subscribed on my iPad last Fall. Oh well. :)

------
Kiro
Where can I buy a physical subscription?

~~~
phaus
Sadly, the magazine has shut down, so you can't.

~~~
Kiro
Too bad. It looked like a fantastic magazine but I would really like to read
it in its physical form. Do you know any other game development magazines?

------
interstitial
I found the quote on the first page of the first issue a little too relevant:

“The true danger is when liberty is nibbled away, for expedience, and by
parts.” —Edmund Burke

------
hayksaakian
Would be nice if I could search the contents.

~~~
sliverstorm
Free and posted in its entirety online, and you're still not happy eh?

~~~
hayksaakian
Don't get me wrong, i think its great, but I'm not going to browse hundreds of
issues to read about specific topics I'm interested in.

~~~
chris_wot
That hole you're digging is getting deeper and deeper...

